# hydro fluid?



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i just wanted to run this by you guys

the other day , below freezing , i went to start my Skid steer ( 97- JD 8875) and the right side hydro would bog down the motor..the machine wouldnt even move on that side...

after 20 mins of idleing it was fine, and ran fine

the other day , same thing , but i moved the levers and it hesitated , then suddenly broke free, and worked fine


today , it had to idle about 10 mins (higher RPM) and i could again move the lever and break it free. 

the dealer said that the hydro fluid was new? but im wondering if they changed the filters or if some how water got in the line and froze. Its always the right side, never the left. Any thoughts, ? i dont mind changing the fluid, if thats the proper fix. 

also if that is the problem , what type of fluid should i get ...they will only tell me that it takes XXXXXXjohn deere fluid.... any idea what it is so i can buy it cheaper? it should be similar to a new holland, of the same size (2300lb lift, 2 speed)

we dont use the parking brake so i dont think that it


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Any hydraulic oil that meets JD specs will work just as good as the very expensive Hy-gard.Sorry, I can't remember the spec # now.I buy generic oil at Sam's Club for all my JD's and never had a problem.Just so you know ,JD has all their oils made for them--it's all about branding and of course the money.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Even if there's a little bit of water in it it should be gone after some good use. I don't really think that's your problem, does the oil on the dipstick appear like new oil or is it milky. If it's milky at all change it and the fillters. If the oils fresh like new and the filters are new, I'd take it for a good run and get your operating temps up and hope the problem goes away. Hopefully someone with more skid knowledge will speak up.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

If it has acted up more than once and always on the same side I would question weather the fluid is actually the cause. My loaders ( N.H ) pretty close to your deere all share the same hydro fluid ( they use 10/30 oil )so if there was water of somthing else it would get pumped through out the system as I understand it. Are the linkages that operate the valves actully sticking? Is your right side drive motor acting up? Doesn't sound like fluid to me, but I am by no means an expert. Keeps us posted Good Luck, shaun


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

tuney443;652609 said:


> Any hydraulic oil that meets JD specs will work just as good as the very expensive Hy-gard.Sorry, I can't remember the spec # now.I buy generic oil at Sam's Club for all my JD's and never had a problem.Just so you know ,JD has all their oils made for them--it's all about branding and of course the money.


i figured it was all about the brand name....so any 10w30 will work? is it sythetic?

i had a friend that told me to check and see if each side had its own filter

Its not a problem in the control.... you can freely move the control, and the unit acts like its going to move, it just doesnt ... so much that you can actually move the right side control forward, or back ..and bog down the motor to the point were it kills it. but after some 15 mins run time, it breaks free and works like a champ. I havent check the fluid yet, too many other broken things to fix. I figured that this is a useable machine as long as i let it warm up. When i get back on scehdual with the other maintenance then ill pull this one for repair.

the longest this machine has run was about 30 mins, and most of that was just idleing. the fluid was changed back in th espring when the hydros were rebuilt , the owner decided to trade the machine after all the repairs, and this has been sitting around since then


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I would bring it back to the dealer it must have some kind of warranty. I would think 30 days


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;652859 said:


> I would bring it back to the dealer it must have some kind of warranty. I would think 30 days


nope , sold as is . which i dont mind , we got a heck of a deal 8200 out the door, with a cab door and heat, 2 speed machine, 1400 hours on it. Honestly from what i was looking at, if i took the time to clean it , paint it , this machine could be worth 14000 all day and night


----------

